# Looking for a property...



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi, all you lucky people.
We are a married couple from manchester, looking to relocate to portugal, does any one have any good contacts on homes for sale, or if you know of anyone that is selling, we are looking for at least a 3 bedroom , with a decent size plot for small holding, A house that wants renovating would be ideal, although we will view alternatives...

thanks
Dean & Caroline..


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Dean,
If you are looking to move to Tomar (countryside) then Omostra is your man, if you are looking to move to the Silver coast, I can help you with that. I am a Manc too.


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

*hi silvers.*



silvers said:


> Hi Dean,
> If you are looking to move to Tomar (countryside) then Omostra is your man, if you are looking to move to the Silver coast, I can help you with that. I am a Manc too.


thankyou. countryside favourite
does Tomar have a website. or contact details.. thanks for the reply


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Chavetejo - Mediação Imobiliária LDA
Take a look on there, good luck.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

A guide to living, working and buying property in Central Portugal


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Me thinks that perhaps you have taken up that job offer ?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe.....


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

Seems everybody likes Derek today. Quite right he is a good guy and one on use. May i mention that in Gois there is another legal estate agent like Derek is. If you Google Gois and Property then i am sure the site will come up at the top of the list.

It is in your interest to find an estae agent who is Legal and has an up to date. Below is a link that if you follow it you will find how to check an agent is legal. The bottom link is to an English translation of the site to check your agent is honest and legal. Like Derek and my good friend Richard in Gois.

Peterfc 666? a super hero 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


Google Translate


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Seems everybody likes Derek today. Quite right he is a good guy and one on use. May i mention that in Gois there is another legal estate agent like Derek is. If you Google Gois and Property then i am sure the site will come up at the top of the list.
> 
> ...


Many thanks..


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

It sounds like you are looking for a job too Pete ? lol


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Me thinks that perhaps you have taken up that job offer ?


I think you may have the wrong person ... !!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

That was just a little joke between me and Silvers.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> That was just a little joke between me and Silvers.


Hi Deancaz

A Super Hero to the rescue.

Humour or Jokes we have them all here. Why not have a look at our link to Our Men's Club. If that does not bring a smile to your face we can find more. For sit back and enjoy.

Peterfc 666? A super hero 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ving-portugal/35636-why-not-mens-club-11.html


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Deancaz said:


> Hi, all you lucky people.
> We are a married couple from manchester, looking to relocate to portugal, does any one have any good contacts on homes for sale, or if you know of anyone that is selling, we are looking for at least a 3 bedroom , with a decent size plot for small holding, A house that wants renovating would be ideal, although we will view alternatives...
> 
> thanks
> Dean & Caroline..


Hi Dean & Caroline
Take a look at the classified section of the forum, some property for sale in there.
Portugal Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad
Good luck with your plans.


----------

